# Can someone identify this weed



## gforeman44 (Mar 2, 2021)

Will celsius or certainty kill this


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm going with Carolina Geranium, but I don't see 5 petals in all cases so maybe a related species?


----------



## 12620 (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm going with Parsley Piert!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

So probably Celsius at the medium rate would take care of this.


----------



## gforeman44 (Mar 2, 2021)

ionicatoms said:


> I'm going with Carolina Geranium, but I don't see 5 petals in all cases so maybe a related species?


thanks but i don't think it is that this staff here it grows really close to the ground that picture is a close up to see the leaves it is pretty much covering a good bit of my yard


----------



## gforeman44 (Mar 2, 2021)

thundergunexpress said:


> I'm going with Parsley Piert!


i think I'm going to treat it like it is parsley piert


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

gforeman44 said:


> thundergunexpress said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going with Parsley Piert!
> ...


Yeah, TBH it doesn't look like either of those guesses to me, but since the rate of Celsius is the same for both, it will probably work for this species too. Good luck, and let us know how it looks afterwards.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

thundergunexpress said:


> I'm going with Parsley Piert!


+1


----------

